# corpus area rod repair?



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey guys. I have about 4 or 5 rods that just need a guide here and there. They are all nice rods that I dont want to throw away. Anybody local want to tackle the job? What does a per guide replacement run these days? They are all small inshore rods penn and shimano mostly. feel free to shoot me a pm


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

*Guide replacement*

Try Breakaway on Rodd field you should have no problem finding some one in Corpus. You might check Rocky's but you might have to wait a while. I would do it but the freight would kill you as i am in Southern Okalhoma
Paul


----------



## reelfixr (May 25, 2004)

*Rod Repair/ Rockport*

Hello all,
I have not been on here in awhile, and decided to cruise thru here today.
I think rod building is getting a little over-rated these days, as well as with reel repair.
My name is Larry Rabe and I have been a rod builder going on 28 years now, I don't consider myself a master rod builder. I build rods for fishing, not looks. But I have made many pretty and unique rods over the years.
When any of you go in to Breakaway or Roy's, be sure to take a loan out first!
I don't advertise anymore, this is my final destination, I'm not moving any more. 
So if you find their prices a bit high, if not insane, Rockport is only 40 miles up the beach and I will be glad to repair any rod at a fraction of the cost 'ol Roys would charge you.
Drop me a line or IM, Larry
120 Jack Rabbit Rd
Copano Cove, Rockport, Tx.
361-386-0122, after 4pm
P.S. I don't take FOREVER either. I also clean and service most brands of reels as well


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

*STEVE CUSTOM RODS*


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve aka Sharkbait2 did 3 Harrington rods for me last year. 
His prices are reasonable and does good work.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Highly recommend Steve Honc' (see above).


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

cuzn dave said:


> Highly recommend Steve Honc' (see above).


THANK'S !


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I have known Steve for years and he has done a variety of rods for me from trout rods to long rods to Big rods, he does darn good work for a darn good price, at least for me he did. Check him out and tell him Tuna sent ya. He will treat you right.


----------

